# I have got chicks yeah !!!!!!



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have got a few birds recently my cockatiels laid eggs on the 5th of november!!!!! They threw the eggs out of the nest on the 5th of november Bon fire night !!!! i was really upset that nothing come of it
I thought that was it but the hen tiel did not show herself for ages and i was wondering were she was.
I decided to check the nest box and when i looked in the nest box a few days a go to find 4 eggs 3 full of chick and one infertile i thought they were due on the 8th but i decided to check on the 3rd of december by taking a photo with my mobile phone !!!!! i could see a ball of yellow fluff turns out i had a 2 day old chick was 3 eggs still there i checked later on the same day to see one more had hatched a few hours later and one minutes before has from today one chick 5 days old and the other two 3 days old great result mom and dad excellent parents


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the babies how exciting for you!!! keep us posted on there progress we love seeing and hearing about babies there so cute


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, how exciting, please do keep us updated!! And please please, post some pictures...I would love to see them


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie look in the cockatiel gallery you can see the babies there they are adorable


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats! Hope all goes well! Pics are welcome!


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats! Post pics of your new little ones!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats!!!  I just love baby tiels, they're so incredibly cute with all their fluff.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah baby photos


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have had a rubbish day checked my chicks today oldest at 9 days others at 7 and my oldest chick has got a gas filled crop nothing can be done about this i rang a friend of mine who breeds big parrots and nothing can be done i would have tried to hand rear but you can't put anything in the crop 
Anyway mom and dad are looking after baby till the end of is ever short life


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

are you sure nothing can be done, have you tried to consult a vet? here is a website for how to deal with gas filled crops there are treatments available
Gas filled crop/Candida
http://www.avianweb.com/candida.html


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have already done it i massaged the crop and it all came out dad has since fed the baby
The difference is too i am not hand rearing i have got no were to keep a baby that young it would die of cold.
looking good that he has eaten i think he was just very greedy and his crop has been filled with air


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Good, that's a big relief for you. I was just started to get really worried for the poor baby, but now I can stop worrying!! And also, I've just seen the pictures **soooo adorable!!***.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

For future reference, if the massaging doesn't work to get the air out you can carefully prick the crop with a sterilized needle and let the air out that way. I know it sounds awful, but like i said, it's an emergency thing.  I'm glad he seems to be getting food and not air now.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear he's doing well now.


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

He died i rang the vet and he said by the time i got there he would have been dead.I live in rural wales i also live 50 miles from a avian vet.
He would have died off cold 
He said too leave him with mum and dad. 
I have told him what you said about pricking an hole in his crop and i was advised never to do this it is very dangerous.
Poor little thing r.i.p the other two are fighting fit


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear. Many chicks die from crop problems. The vet should have realized it's an emergency and advised you to go ahead and use that method though. Bea's had lots of experience and wouldn't advise you if it's not something she's sure about. Sorry again. RIP little birdie


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

I know for next time thanks everyone


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

hopefully they won't be a next time it happens 
the other two are fighting fit though


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

amber26 said:


> hopefully they won't be a next time it happens
> the other two are fighting fit though



I agree. Are these the younger ones?


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

yes the two young one's are healthy


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about the little baby unfortunetly it does happen as sad as it is, good to hear the other young ones are healthy and doing well, if it ever happened again I would use the needle method Bea suggested it couldn't hurt them any I don't know why the vet would say it was a dangerous thing to do if he thought the baby was going to die anyways, anything is worth a try.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Is this the first clutch the pair have had? They can get over eager with the feeding and pump air in as much as food. It's one of the complications with first time parents i guess, but that doesn't make it any nicer. I'm sorry you lost the little one. 

I definitely wouldn't recommend something dangerous. Countless experienced breeders use the method i suggested to relieve air from a crop, but like i said it's a last chance kind of thing. If you can massage the air out that's a lot better.


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes its there first clutch i have just looked today and one baby was nearly dead it was freezing so i have brought them in and i have borrowed my friends brooder i am going to take over feeding it absoultly freezing 
I have hand reared countless times before but not at 9 days normally 3 weeks old here goes sleepless nighs again


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

The little one that was nearly dead has warmed up and recovered quite a bit


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

amber26 said:


> The little one that was nearly dead has warmed up and recovered quite a bit


good thing you were able to catch it in time and save the baby your doing the right thing by taking them I hope all goes well with the remaining babies, in the end those sleepless nights will be worth it


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks  totally recovered if how much hissing is anything to go by  they are warm now with full crops !!!!!!! when i took the babys out one was nearly stiff with cold he is now chirping away and hising when he see's me charming hey !!!!!!!!! 
But he kept falling on to his back its surprising what about of warmth and a crop of food has done !!!!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad to hear all is going well  If you had left them any longer they would have died, bet you are glad that you took them in 

 Good Luck


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

amber26 said:


> Thanks  totally recovered if how much hissing is anything to go by  they are warm now with full crops !!!!!!! when i took the babys out one was nearly stiff with cold he is now chirping away and hising when he see's me charming hey !!!!!!!!!
> But he kept falling on to his back its surprising what about of warmth and a crop of food has done !!!!!!


hehe....OH Yeah!!! in this case hissing is a good thing  I am glad to hear the babies are warm and full and doing better


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

Doing very well i am glad i checked then 5 minutes more and he would have been a gonner i am sure


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its scary when you think about it, he sounds like a little fighter, he sure was meant to be here


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck with him. I'm glad you brought them all inside now right in time.


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

You want to see him now !!!!!!!!!!!!! lol he his hissing his little head of or her ? lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How exciting that you're hand rearing them. I know what hard work it is, but when the little chicks start jumping around soooo excited to see you it's just the best feeling.  The scariest hand rearing i've had to do was with a newly hatched budgie, it was lost under it's 4 older siblings so for the first three days i fed him every few hours around the clock. Finally the mum heard him and i was able to stop.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

amber26 said:


> You want to see him now !!!!!!!!!!!!! lol he his hissing his little head of or her ? lol


Must be music to your ears hearing all that hissing...hehe  its amazing how fast the little one recovered


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*Music To Your Ears !*



laurago said:


> Must be music to your ears hearing all that hissing...hehe  its amazing how fast the little one recovered


LOL! It really must be music to your ears  Hope he get stronger than he already is


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How is are they doing today?


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I give you credit, it certainly isn't easy to hand rear. I just finished hand rearing my two tiels and I used to do Lutino Lovebirds. I got them when they were 2 weeks old or so. They are fully weaned now. It is most rewarding to watch them go from totally dependant on you to keep them alive to totally independant ( to an extent).


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

It isn't easy but i hand reared quite a few times now i have hand reared lovebirds kakariki's and parrotlets and now these two little hissing darlings  very greedy little hissing darlings


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

you must be so relieved there doing better now


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

I am very relived i will get some pictures up soon


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

amber26 said:


> I am very relived i will get some pictures up soon


I'll look forward to it!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad to here there will be some photos soon  Can't wait to see


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

Yay some picts will be good so how many babies in total are there??? ive lost track


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Squeak_Crumble said:


> So how many babies in total are there??? ive lost track


Me too, so many posts  LOL! Please post some pics!


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

YAY PHOTOS!!!!!!!!! WHOO HOO!!!
sophiay: its so hard to keep track lol. at least picts are coming!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry i haven't been on for a while they were 3 babies one died and i took the other two in for hand rearing both doing well 3weeks old tomorrow 
will get some pictures on later today of them both 
Parents in the nest box again i have got a new heater in now so its nice and toasty in there and i am a bit of a wimp anyway even my rabbits shed has heating and light lol.
Thats another thing my rabbits might be pregnant long story but of my fault too i have got three rabbits was told by the vet all girls guess what he got it wrong two girls and a boy so they have been seprated and the male is being booked into the vet 
My budgie are on eggs


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow- lots of breeding going on there- tiels, rabbits and budgies..hehe. Sorry about the baby tiel-I can't wait to see pics of the other two. Would this make their second clutch?


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

yes second clutch no eggs has yet 
Rabbits were intenionly the queen lady mucks are now laying on the settee has we speak


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good to hear the babies are doing well


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I can't wait to see some pics, please post some when you can  

Please Keep Us Updated!


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

pictures up


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

amber26 said:


> pictures up


Ummm...where?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Ummm...where?


thats what I was wondering...lol there in the Cockatiel gallery 

Amber you can put your pictures in the Cocktiel Picture section so everyone can see not everyone thinks to go through the gallery pictures and your pic's are adorable they should be seen


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I saw the pics in the gallery too. Your chicks are gorgeous!


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks they are beautiful


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I just looked at them then, they are so cute! You should post them on here aswell 
Keep Us Updated!


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks both chicks have got little tiny yellow dots on there breasts one is a slight pied


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh ok...sorry. I just saw them too. You should post them here as well. They are adorable!


----------

